# New woodworking club in northern New Jersey



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm new to this site. So not sure which is the appropriate forum to post this. We have formed a new woodworking club in northern NJ called the North Jersey Woodworkers Association, NJWA. If you're a woodworker up in the northern part of the state you are cordially invited to attend our monthly club meetings.

NJ has had a wonderful woodworking club down in the "central" NJ area, CJWA, for a long time. From what I have read and heard the central Jersey club has an outstanding reputation. But unfortunately there's not been any such club up in the northern part of our state. And it's tough for many folks to accommodate a lengthy drive to a club meeting on a weeknight after work. So I decided to form a woodworking club up in the northern area. We currently have no website yet and are looking for new members to volunteer and take on board member administrative roles. We have a guest speaker already scheduled for our next upcoming meeting on April 15. He's a fellow who restores old antique radios and is going to showcase the wood enclosures used with the old radios. Another club member is going to display his collection of old phonographs and the enclosures found on those as well.

The club meets the 3rd Monday of each month, 7PM at the Allwood Community Church in Clifton, NJ. (Google maps shows the location) If you're a woodworker up in this part of NJ please stop by and say hello. And certainly pass the word along to your other woodworking friends.
Thanks.
Ed


----------



## David76 (May 3, 2013)

Ed,

I live nearby and would like to participate in your woodworking club. May I please have your email address, phone number, and a confirmation of your next meeting. ddrescher (@) gmail.com


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Darn. Used to live in Nutley. I would've definitely come. Now I'm in Cape May. Hope it goes well. There are some great furniture shops up there


----------



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

Interest in the club is growing nicely. We are looking for guest speakers who would be willing and gracious to attend one of our club meetings and present a woodworking related topic that would be of interest to members. It's quite fascinating to see the various facets and areas of interest in woodworking (both professional & amateur) that people have who are now showing up at the meetings. Slowly but surely, we'll get there.
Ed


----------



## JAH (Sep 2, 2013)

I was looking around for clubs in the area and ran across your posting.

Is the club up and running? I guess the next meeting would be Sept 16th and 7PM?

I'd like to come and help build the club. Let me know?

thanks,

John


----------



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi John,
Yes, the next NJWA meeting is 9/16 @7PM. The club is growing nicely. I think we're up to about 20 (+/-) members now. The enthusiasm at the meetings has been wonderful. We've had some excellent woodworking discussions. At our last club meeting we enjoyed a presentation about the repair and restoration of wooden stringed instruments (i.e. violins, cellos, etc) by one of our club members who's one of the few experts in that field. It was an excellent presentation and the members thoroughly enjoyed it. At the next meeting another one of our club members is scheduled to speak about the craftsmanship and techniques behind making one's own raised panel cabinet doors.

All volunteer efforts to help grow the club are appreciated. Looking forward to meeting you at the meeting.
Regards,
Ed


----------



## tiver (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi,
Finally!!! I'll be there on the 16th.
Tom


----------



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Tom. Looking forward to meeting you.

Also FYI, the NJWA is looking for guest speakers who have an expertise in any subject matter that pertains to woodworking to attend one of our monthly club meetings and share their knowledge with our group.

We had one fellow who is considered one of the few remaining experts in the field of wooden stringed instrument repair speak to the club. (i.e. violin, cellos, etc.) That was REALLY interesting. This month one of our club members will be speaking about his experience making his own raised panel cabinet doors. Looking forward to that.

We allocate an hour (+/-) window to have the featured guest present their information. The fun part is the Q&A. Unfortunately, at the present time, the club does not have any funds to pay our guest speakers. But if you know of someone who might be interested in speaking to our group and sharing their woodworking knowledge please let me know.

The club membership is growing and evolving nicely. We've attracted a nice group of local woodworkers.
Ed


----------



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

The club was recently given a special treat with a private tour of the Boards & Beams company and their operation over in Fairfield, NJ. All we could say was "Wow!" This place is H-U-G-E and still growing in size. It was like visiting woodworker's lumber heaven. There was SO much information that Steve the owner presented to us that night that, frankly, it was a bit overwhelming but none the less very enjoyable. If you are a woodworker in the north Jersey/metro area I recommend that you check this place out. They are very friendly and encourage you to walk around and see all the lumber and different types of wood species that they have.

Also our club membership continues to grow. We have been quite fortunate to line up some VERY interesting guest speakers and woodworking related presentations each month. If you are located in this north Jersey area you should visit with us.

Happy Holidays to all.
Ed


----------



## kdoh (Jan 22, 2014)

hello all,

i happen to be doing a google search for wood workshop classes in northern NJ area and was lead here. i was wondering if this club still meets and if it would be a good place for beginners like myself. looking to learn the basics and how to properly/safely use wood working tools etc. have tons of tools left over in my garage from when my dad was a contractor/carpenter and now looking to learn to use them and start building some stuff if i can.

if you could let me know when this club meets and at what time i'd love to visit.


----------



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

Greetings kdoh. The north Jersey club is still very much in existence and, in fact, we are now celebrating our 1 year anniversary. We meet on the 3rd Monday of each month at 7PM in Clifton, NJ. You are most welcome to attend. The club has grown nicely over the course of 1 year and we have assembled a great group of local area woodworkers of all skill levels. Just an interest in woodworking is all you need. We currently have a simple website with some information about the club as well as details about the monthly meeting location. http://njwa.dreamhosters.com 
Our next meeting will be Monday, Feb. 17 Please stop down and say hello.
Ed


----------



## kdoh (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds great! I'll definitely try to make it down and check it out.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Will the next meeting be on the 17 th of March and do you know what the theme will be yet? Thanks Pat


----------



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes the next meeting will be Monday, March 17. 7PM. Our guest speaker this month is a fellow who does restoration of old hand tools in a rather unique and exotic fashion. He was featured in FWW. 
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/109897/hand-tools-reinvented
Should be a very enjoyable evening. 
Ed
http://njwa.dreamhosters.com


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

And its still open to new members? Is it free??........
Just watched the linked video and this man is an artist with tools. Skills honed over many years have produced fantastic pieces that will be coveted by their owners for many generations to come. In the replies under the video it said that he doesn't sell them but then in the video it states he was taking his mallets and marking knives to shows??? REALLY looking forward to listening to him speak and hopefully seeing some of these tools first hand. Pat


----------



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

As does the central Jersey club, we offer prospective new members with the opportunity to come down and visit us for one meeting at no charge and see what the club is all about and if it suits their woodworking interests. After that we require the new member to join and pay their yearly dues. 
Ed


----------



## jackf (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi all,
I just found this while searching for a woodworking club near me. Are you still meeting? I'd be interested in attending your next meeting if you are. Details?


----------



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

Next meeting is Oct. 20, 2014 - 7PM
http://njwa.dreamhosters.com/


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

What will the meeting tonite cover?


----------



## mcwcarp (Aug 10, 2015)

If you are a professional woodworker or cabinetmaker you should come to a meeting of the
The professional woodworkers guild of upper New Jersey
http://www.njwoodguild.com/guild/Home.html


----------



## Bluebuick (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey guys, how can I join the group?


----------



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

just attend the next meeting coming up this month. 
visit http://njwa.dreamhosters.com/


----------



## webguy (Mar 26, 2014)

What happened to the website? It's not built. Does the club still exist?


----------



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes the club still exists and doing extremely well. There was some kind of problem with the website and I believe it is still down. I no longer live in NJ and don't have all the details. There is a now a Facebook group page for the club. There is a nice guest presentation at the next meeting coming up this Monday night.


----------



## Pete_LJ (May 11, 2016)

I am interested in coming to a meeting and maybe joining. When is you next meeting and what is meeting address?

Thanks


----------



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

Meetings are the 3rd Monday of each month.
For more info, visit the NJWA website: 
http://www.njwawoodworkers.org/about-njwa/


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

It still says the next meeting is March 20 will there be a speaker or activity for the following meeting?


----------



## Superdad2452 (Mar 2, 2020)

I am interested in boat building. Contact me. [email protected] thanks
Phillip


----------

